# أسس إختيار الطلمبات وتطبيقاتها فى مجال نقل البيترول- حمل بسرعة



## noir (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

كتاب أسس إختيار الطلمبات وتطبيقاتها فى مجال نقل البيترول

للتحميل

download

ردودكم تزيدنا عطاءا فلا تبخلوا علينا بتفاعلكم


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (26 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## noir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعافيك ،مشكور على الرد


----------



## eng.bila (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود في القمة


----------



## noir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم، دعواتكم فقط


----------



## funsun (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## eng_alg (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل....جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## noir (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## chance (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (18 فبراير 2013)

آمين، شكرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

راااائع


----------



## noir (19 أبريل 2013)

الحمد لله انه اعجبك


----------



## eng_archi (1 مايو 2013)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## habib1112 (14 مايو 2013)

very good


----------



## noir (30 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## noir (30 سبتمبر 2013)

العفو، تسلم على الرد​
​


----------



## babeup (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم كتييير​


----------



## noir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

"عيدكم مبارك"


----------

